# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  problem install lockwood 001

## greg1957

HI, I'm replacing the old not very secure lockwood on the front door with a 001 deadlatch   
It's been about 20 years since I last installed one and this time I cannot get it working from the outside once closed - the key won't turn once the deadlatch is pushed in. Yet I thought that is exactly how they are meant to work, hence having a 3mm gap or less between the door and the jamb. Nothing is jamming the mechanism as far as I can tell, as everything turns beautifully without the deadlatch depressed 
Any ideas what can be causing this?  
thanks. Greg

----------


## METRIX

> HI, I'm replacing the old not very secure lockwood on the front door with a 001 deadlatch   
> It's been about 20 years since I last installed one and this time I cannot get it working from the outside once closed - the key won't turn once the deadlatch is pushed in. Yet I thought that is exactly how they are meant to work, hence having a 3mm gap or less between the door and the jamb. Nothing is jamming the mechanism as far as I can tell, as everything turns beautifully without the deadlatch depressed 
> Any ideas what can be causing this?  
> thanks. Greg

  Did you turn the outside lock 180deg with the key before installing the rotator? 
if not be careful as you will break the rotator locking lug off

----------


## Cecile

I'm not a carpenter, but common sense tells me that if the door fits very tighly and the snib is too snug in the striker, friction will cause it to "stick" and not turn with the key when closed. 
I hope you understand what I mean, I can't think of all the correct words!

----------


## greg1957

> Did you turn the outside lock 180deg with the key before installing the rotator? 
> if not be careful as you will break the rotator locking lug off

  no, but there is nothing in the install video about doing that - but I'll look again. They do mention aligning a couple of things which I've done (about 30 times now  :Smilie:  ) 
or are you thinking it is in someway upside down?

----------


## METRIX

If its the new 001 with the Visual indicator, in the instructions you will see somewhere to turn the key 180, then insert the rotor, then turn the key back 180 before attaching the lock mechanism. 
Cant say I've ever read the instructions, but found this one out when the locking tab broke off after forcing it to work  :Tongue: 
But this should not work even when the door is not closed, if the lock is working perfectly when the door is not latched then this is probably not the problem. 
Also check when you installed the door frame strengthener, if this is not perfectly in the center of the latch, you will get issues.

----------


## woodchip

the interlocking nibs, between the keyed cylinder & the inside handle part (shown in photo) needs to be turned 180degrees, by hand, remove turn & re-install, cheers

----------


## greg1957

> the interlocking nibs, between the keyed cylinder & the inside handle part (shown in photo) needs to be turned 180degrees, by hand, remove turn & re-install, cheers

  
hi it is fixed  :Smilie:   I rang Lockwood and they immediately said what the problem was. When the main lock is attached onto the base plate you have to push it hard back toward the hinges before you tighten the screws. I tried that as the woman was on the phone and thought - "well that hasn't worked as the lock didn't move at all"  Then I tried it and the lock worked! She said it was the most common problem (which I guess means they should stress it a bit more in the instructions) 
Anyway, thankyou for all the input

----------


## haberfieldian

Hi Greg, I also had this experience, just now, thanks for the posts. 
Another important tip is besides pressing the main lock towards the hinges, but also to have the latch turned 90 degrees into the 'fixed open' position before tightening the screws.

----------


## gravewax

After hours of trying to work out what the hell I had done wrong I finally found this post, was highly skeptical as everything looked perfectly in place and I had dismantled the damn thing 20+ times trying to work out what I had done wrong. But sure enough a hard push before putting the screws in did the trick. Thanks this saved my sanity.

----------

